# shack reviews?



## princess (Sep 21, 2010)

Not an Issue, per se... maybe a question and or a suggestion?

Does the SMF have a place for us to put/read restaurant/BBQ reviews? I travel an awful lot and would love to see where other folks have gone so that I could check them out.

Cheers!

-Princess


----------



## que-ball (Sep 21, 2010)

I think this is a great idea for those who travel.  I personally don't so I wouldn't use it, but thought it was worth a bump.

I have seen threads where posters have described good or bad reviews of eateries they've visited, but no special place for them.  It seemed like most of these reviews tend to be negative, just because our homemade always seems to be one or two notches better.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 21, 2010)

I also travel some for works to. Where are you going to Princess. I have gone to west palm beach in Fl. There's some nice retuarants on A1A near the beach the crusier isa good sandwich joint. But that's about it for WP. Now if you are going to Mobile Al. there's a couple of really good seafood places. The best and it's not fancy but it has some of the best fries seafood I had in a while. It's called "The Boiling Pot" then there is the "Crab Pot" at the battleship park that's good too. A little more woidy toidy but if you want the 3 forks and 2 knifes type of place try "The Clam Shack". I was by myself on that job. So I didn't have to drag a crew. So there is a place here I thought but I can't find anything either. I would maybe post where you are going to and I'm sure that you will find someone thats seen it been there eat that. I have been all over mainly the east coast so let me know and I'll try to help you.


----------



## princess (Sep 21, 2010)

I primarily cover what my employer considers The MidWest Corridor:

Milwaukee, WI

Troy, MI

Detroit, MI

Grand Rapids, MI

Chicago, IL

Elgin, IL

Merrillville, IN

Indianapolis, IN

Columbus, OH
Louisville, KY

Charleston, WV

(and sometimes.....)

Baton Rouge, LA

New Orleans, LA

Atlanta, GA

Seattle, WA

Chatsworth, CA

New York, NY

Long Island, NY


mballi3011 said:


> I also travel some for works to. Where are you going to Princess. I have gone to west palm beach in Fl. There's some nice retuarants on A1A near the beach the crusier isa good sandwich joint. But that's about it for WP. Now if you are going to Mobile Al. there's a couple of really good seafood places. The best and it's not fancy but it has some of the best fries seafood I had in a while. It's called "The Boiling Pot" then there is the "Crab Pot" at the battleship park that's good too. A little more woidy toidy but if you want the 3 forks and 2 knifes type of place try "The Clam Shack". I was by myself on that job. So I didn't have to drag a crew. So there is a place here I thought but I can't find anything either. I would maybe post where you are going to and I'm sure that you will find someone thats seen it been there eat that. I have been all over mainly the east coast so let me know and I'll try to help you.


----------



## rdknb (Sep 21, 2010)

I would enjoy that too. and wow you do travel


----------

